
Google Will Block Its Autocomplete Suggestions for Some Election-Related Search - coronadisaster
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/11/911915056/
======
coronadisaster
They should block all or none, otherewise it gets kind of like a tool for them
to manipulate the public opinion.

